# Melitta Caffeo TS Smart - error 14, bean selector jammed?



## Tali (Jun 26, 2021)

Hi,

I bought the machine on eBay with seller comment "won't grind". Once it arrived, I tried giving it a good clean, vacuumed out as many beans as I could, couldn't clear the error. It would sometimes display "Fill Beans", sometimes another errorAt this point I didn't know about you guys or how to remove the covers, so I (with hindsight, stupidly) removed the screw shown here (no beans in)and removed the cap.










Realising that I couldn't do much from this side I reassembled it. I seemed to have cleared the "Fill Beans" error but instead the bean selector motor was bending the divider and error 14 appeared on the display.

Once I learned how to remove the top and side panels I cleared the grinder out completely and reassembled everything but I still have the error 14 and the bean selection mechanism appears jammed (and may have been since my initial foolish step).

Is there a How-To or a kind, more experienced forum member who could assist with this? I suspect that I caused the problem by dismantling it, and the inside of that cap with the screw on top is way more complex inside than outside!

Or, last resort, somewhere I can just buy an exchange unit.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Tali (Jun 26, 2021)

I worked it out myself... the key learning is that VERY FEW repairs need you to disassemble that part. So unless you are 100% sure that's where the issue is, leave it alone!


----------



## DrRSG (Jul 11, 2017)

why not share your solution with other forum members


----------



## Tali (Jun 26, 2021)

Glad to - but really I learned from seeing an inverted picture of a working one! I have yet to see if the machine is completely working but I can confirm that the bean selector mechanism works fine when the motor is disconnected.

I'm working at the minute but I'll try to write it up (and take pics short of taking it apart as I am reluctant to spoil my good fortune!) a bit later. I may even be able to report that the machine is fully working - if not I know I need a new grinder and to leave the bean hopper well alone!


----------

